
Will Covid-19 Kill the Whiteboard Test During Job Interviews? - WrightStuff
https://insights.dice.com/2020/04/03/will-covid-19-kill-the-whiteboard-test-during-job-interviews/
======
credit_guy
I did a CoderPad interview one week ago. Both me and the interviewer were
working from home (as everyone else, I guess). From my point of view, it was a
great experience. I could google how to sort a dictionary in python, and use
it right away. It was a workflow just like a regular day at work. You don't
know a small syntax details, you google it, use it, and move on with your
life. A whiteboard doesn't allow this. It looks like the interviewer was happy
with my performance, I got scheduled for a follow-up. Wish me luck :)

------
_-_T_-_
There are several virtual whiteboards to choose from

